# Dust jackets



## SRoper (Jan 12, 2008)

What do you guys do with dust jackets? I don't like to read my books with them on, and I generally don't like them on my books when they are on the shelf. You would think that I would just throw them out, but I can't bring myself to do that. Instead I throw them on top of one of my bookshelves -- I've accumulated quite a pile. I tell myself that the book is worth more with the dust jacket, but then I go and mark up my books. Help me figure out what to do.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't know; on the one hand, if you mark up your books, I'd say throw them out; on the other maybe some day the dj will be worth more than your marked up book, if someone really needs it for their pristine copy without a dj.


----------



## ANT (Jan 12, 2008)

This is what I have done for many years ...

I usually take the dustjacket off ... Cut off the parts that give the book and author description (very, very neatly of course), then tape the book and author description inside the front or rear of the book.

Personally, I do not like dustjackets at all. So this method has been working for me for years ... all the beauty of the book (without/dj) and all the info of the dustjacket inside the front or back cover of the book.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 12, 2008)

SRoper said:


> What do you guys do with dust jackets? I don't like to read my books with them on, and I generally don't like them on my books when they are on the shelf. You would think that I would just throw them out, but I can't bring myself to do that. Instead I throw them on top of one of my bookshelves -- I've accumulated quite a pile. I tell myself that the book is worth more with the dust jacket, but then I go and mark up my books. Help me figure out what to do.



It's all simply personal preference. I'd toss them, myself.

But if it's a dilemna for you, just put them in a box and put the box somewhere out of sight. Attics are pretty good for this sort of thing.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 12, 2008)

I find myself in the exact same sitauation


----------



## Poimen (Jan 12, 2008)

SRoper said:


> You would think that I would just throw them out, but I can't bring myself to do that.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2008)

Off while reading, on while on the shelf


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 12, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> Off while reading, on while on the shelf


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2008)

I read my books often while working out. I store the dustcover on the shelf until I'm finished with the book and then put it back on.


----------



## Bygracealone (Jan 12, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> Off while reading, on while on the shelf


----------



## Davidius (Jan 12, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> Off while reading, on while on the shelf





jaybird0827 said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > Off while reading, on while on the shelf





bygracealone said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > Off while reading, on while on the shelf


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 12, 2008)

e-book


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 12, 2008)

You need the dust-jackets to keep the dust off. Though I remove them when reading.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 12, 2008)

You guys forgot an option...clear plastic/mylar dust jacket protectors. Brodart has a great assortment of options. One of these days when I'm rich enough to hire a librarian to take care of my books I will have them do this to them.


----------



## Bygracealone (Jan 12, 2008)

crhoades said:


> You guys forgot an option...clear plastic/mylar dust jacket protectors. Brodart has a great assortment of options. One of these days when I'm rich enough to hire a librarian to take care of my books I will have them do this to them.



Will you adopt me when you do and take care of my library too?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 12, 2008)

My Pastor actually takes clear contact paper and covers all the dust jackets of his hardback books and then tapes them permanently to the book. If it is a soft cover book, the contact paper is applied directly to the cover. He's been doing this since seminary. You should see his library. It looks like the furniture in George Costanza's Parent's house.


----------



## JM (Jan 12, 2008)

I jacket mine.


----------



## dswatts (Jan 13, 2008)

*Contact paper...*

Hey! Don't go trashing contact paper! I do that as well, with the exception that I don't tape the DJ to the book afterwards. 

If any of you were at the BoT Ministers Conference in May, you will remember the gentleman from BoT talking about how he just doesn't understand why Americans seem to hate dust jackets. He lamented how much work goes into them; to make the aesthetically pleasing as possible, only to be thrown away by us! 

I assured him that I LOVED the DJs, keep them coming. I have LOTS of contact paper!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 13, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > Off while reading, on while on the shelf
> ...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 13, 2008)

I keep mine on all the time. This does tend to wrinkle and tear the dust jacket though, so if you're really persnickety about your dust covers you might want to do what alot of the folks here have all ready said. Off while reading, on while on the shelf.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

bygracealone said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > Off while reading, on while on the shelf



Ditto again.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 14, 2008)

I severely dislike dust jackets for the most part.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

FenderPriest said:


> I severely dislike dust jackets for the most part.


What have dust jackets ever done to you?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > I severely dislike dust jackets for the most part.
> ...



Well, to begin with, the dust in my home doesn't sit on the sides of books, it sits on top. Therefore, they fail at their job. Now I understand that my house might be different than others, and have a different gravitational pull than other people's homes, but such is how it is with us.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

FenderPriest said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > FenderPriest said:
> ...


Maybe we can work together on a "House Jacket", we will make a pile!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

FenderPriest said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > FenderPriest said:
> ...



That is a good point; why don't they make dust jackets which cover the top of books?  However, some books (especially those published by Sprinkle and Soli Deo Gloria) do get very dusty at the sides.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Allan and Son's Bibles of Glasgow repel all dust and and unclean things!


----------

